# HO scale kato RS1



## HOG (Oct 27, 2018)

I have a Kato RS1 that has recently been updated from DC (it was an 1985 production in mint condition; bought it from eBay) to DCC with an ESU loksound decoder. When I run it on my layout it makes a low grinding noise when running through the curves on my track. (I also have had trouble with some rolling stock from Walther's doing this as well, a lot of friction from the wheels) so I replaced the wheels with a bit smaller diameter high quality metal wheel and it helped some. I have a new Kato GP35 and it runs smoothly in the radiuses; which has a slightly longer wheel base! I have checked the wheels with the NMRA gauge and they check out fine. I used code 83 Atlas sectional track; it seems to dislike some types of locomotives.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Is the conversion to DCC a red herring here? Has it always made that grinding noise, or only after the DCC conversion?

Since you say some of your (I assume) non-powered rolling stock does the same thing, the first thing I would check is the gauge of the track. It sounds like the gauge may be pinched a bit. This can be due to a manufacturing defect, or to driving track nails in too deeply.

The other issue may be that your old loco needs some TLC. Anything that's been sitting around that long (mint in the box or not) is going to have some congealed lubricants in it. You'll need to strip the drive train, clean everything with alcohol, and re-lubricate it. I'd do this anyway, even though I suspect it isn't the immediate cause of your issue.


----------



## HOG (Oct 27, 2018)

*HO scale Kato RS1*

I had tested the RS1 locomotive out on a DC layout before it was converted to DCC by Tony's Train Xchange and it was very loud sounding (motor wise). I wasn't happy with it so I had it upgraded.

I checked my track just now with the NMRA gauge and it checks out fine. The only thing I can think of is maybe when I laid the track I manipulated the radius (pushed it inboard) just a hair when trying to make it lay concentric to the road bed (that I had already glued in place on my table top).

The way I laid my road bed was: connect the entire loop of track together, temporarily tack it to the foam board by using a push pin through the predrilled hole in the center of the ties.

Using a fine sharpie marker I precisely traced around the entire layout; then I used a measuring scale and found the exact center of the parallel lines I had made and put a center line down the middle of the entire track layout. Using two piece roadbed that was pre-cut down the center, I laid the inboard edge straight down the center line I had made and then preceded laying down the outboard side of the roadbed. After everything was set I put the track on the road bed with track nails, trying to keep the center of the ties directly in the center of the line that the roadbed had made when the two pieces were butted up against each other.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If yoh can't see an obvious kink in the track alignment, then you didn't bend it enough to matter. An RS1 is a pretty forgiving loco -- short,with fairly short two-axle trucks. It should handle an 18" radius curve without trouble. If your track gauge is OK, then youd need to look at the drive train.

Unfortunately, i have never known upgrading to DCC to fix motor or drive train issues. If anything, it's likely to exacerbate them. You'll need to strip it down and check all your drive train components. Clean them thoroughly and check for cracks, missing teeth, or grooves on the gears. Then reassemble, lightly lubricating as you go.


----------



## HOG (Oct 27, 2018)

*HO scale Kato RS1*

Thanks for the advice, I've heard when a locomotive sits around for long periods of time without use that they can get "gummed" up. I haven't ever tried anything this in depth before but maybe its time to try.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Disassembling a diesel isn't hard. Steamers are tougher, because you have to properly quarter the wheels (well, that's reassembly, but whatever).

Have a go at it...it's kind of an essential skill if you're going to stay in the hobby.


----------

